# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Speeches on the subject of machine ethics, Nell Watson

## Airicist

Nell Watson

----------


## Airicist

Let's build a more fair and happy society through AI and Machine Ethics

Published on Jan 23, 2018




> A few snippets of Nell Watson and her talks on AI, cryptomics, and the future of society and the human experience.

----------


## Airicist

Machine Ethics & Moral Markets | Nell Watson | TEDxUniversiteitVanAmsterdam

Published on Jun 28, 2018




> Machine ethics is an emerging discipline that enables ethical problems to be refined into something computational, that machines and humans can both understand rationally. New technologies can make ethical decisions calculable and transactional for the first time. Furthermore, Artificial Moral Advisors can help inform human beings of the potential trade-offs and repercussions of their decisions, and help people live more. Nell Watson believes these new capabilities self-reinforce each other, and have the potential of reshaping the moral fabric of our society within a generation.
>  - This talk was given at a TEDx event using the TED conference format but independently organized by a local community.

----------


## Airicist

GOTO 2019 • Machine Ethics • Nell Watson

Published on Aug 30, 2019




> Nell Watson - Founder of QuantaCorp, Engineer, Entrepreneur & Tech Philosopher
> 
> ABSTRACT
> The emerging field of machine ethics offers a revolution in how ethical analyses and transactions can occur.
> By making ethical decisions computable, we can give a sense of morality to machine intelligence, such as autonomous vehicles and personal assistants. Learn how we can best program these fuzzy aspects of ‘humanity’ into machine intelligence, in a way which respects differences of opinion and creeds, and yet provides adequate

----------

